# HM Prison Kingston, Portsmouth - July 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Jul 15, 2015)

*History:*
Kingston Prison was originally built in 1877 as a Victorian radial design prison. Kingston has had a varied history. At one point the building was used for a boys' borstal, and then became a police station during World War II.

On 10 January 2013 it was announced that Kingston Prison would close "in the next few months", as part of a wider prisons closure programme established by the Ministry of Justice.[2] The prison formally closed on 28 March 2013.[3] The former prison site was put up for sale, though there was a campaign to retain the site for use by the local community.[4] On 24 December 2014 it was announced that Kingston Prison along with Dorchester Prison, Gloucester Prison and Shepton Mallet Prison had been sold to City and Country. There will be a community consultation on the development of all the sites, with plans including mixed-used schemes of assisted living units alongside retail and social amenity areas.

*Visit:*
Something a little different here - was more of an open day rather than an explore, but nonetheless it was nice to get a look around inside, as it's somewhere i've had my eye on for a while. Was quite rushed, all handheld and was rather annoying having to shoot with lots of people around - no one seems to bothered about walking in front of me Seems a lovely place, just glad to see it's being redeveloped rather than being left to rot. Wasn't sure wich catagory, so i hope residential is okay 

Gotta give a shout out to Connor, MrObvious, for the heads up on this one, was a pretty sweet afternoon in the end:thumb









































































As always, thanks for looking​


----------



## krela (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks like an interesting trip, thanks for posting it.


----------



## smiler (Jul 15, 2015)

Nicely Done, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 16, 2015)

Good shots here, especially the angled shots. It is a shame about having to include members of the public in your shots, whenever I'm in that situation - such as museums I line up the shot, focus and just wait for the public to move on and then click. Sometimes it works. Good history as well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2015)

Looked like a really interesting visit,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## King Al (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks good TVS, Nice pics


----------

